# Forgetting Everything!!!



## Donmega (May 26, 2012)

I went to get my swing analyzed at golfsmith today to get my drives from
going straight up in the air. I tried to alter my swing and lower the tee but with no success. I found out at golfsmith that a swing of 11o mph needed a heavier stiffer shaft. I ended up with the Titleist D2 drive which I love. I hit it very well and fixed the problem. I went to the driving range after the club fitting and was hitting all my clubs very well. I was feeling very good about everything so decided to play 9 holes for the true test.... Everything went to crap when I got on the linkssss... Like I forgot how to golf ugggghhh..... Has this happened to anyone else??? Care to share your story?? Or how I can get back on the right track???


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There is a disease in which you hit the ball really well on the range, but can't seem to get that ball striking capability to the course. The disease is called golf.

It weven happens to the pros on the PGA Tour sometimes. Don't let it bother you. Keep practicing and things will come along.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

Donmega said:


> I went to get my swing analyzed at golfsmith today to get my drives from
> going straight up in the air. I tried to alter my swing and lower the tee but with no success. I found out at golfsmith that a swing of 11o mph needed a heavier stiffer shaft. I ended up with the Titleist D2 drive which I love. I hit it very well and fixed the problem. I went to the driving range after the club fitting and was hitting all my clubs very well. I was feeling very good about everything so decided to play 9 holes for the true test.... Everything went to crap when I got on the linkssss... Like I forgot how to golf ugggghhh..... Has this happened to anyone else??? Care to share your story?? Or how I can get back on the right track???


Slow everything down and go back to the fundamentals. If you hit well on the range there is a tendency to want to try harder, swing faster, swing harder, on the course.
If you are a right handed player for example, take the right arm/hand out of the dominance in your swing, grip lighter with the right hand and firm with the left hand.
The feet together drill helps me warm up, just take half swings with your feet together and try to feel the club loading on the backswing and releasing on the downswing without any effort at all. Focus also on your left knee during the backswing and the right knee on downswing.
Hope this helps


----------



## Donmega (May 26, 2012)

wow thanks a lot for the tip keiko


----------

